# Best DM in the world looking for players in Denver



## nonamazing (May 28, 2003)

Okay, so I'm not the _best_, but I'm pretty good.  Yeah, you might say, "If he's so good, how come he needs more players?"  Well, by a strange coincidence, all my old players suddenly died (I swear I don't know how their corpses ended up in my crawlspace).

No, they all just ended up getting better jobs or moving or stuff.  And I'm happy for them.  Really, I am.  But I miss gaming.

I live in downtown Denver in a wonderfully cheap apartment that is small but just right for a cozy little game (if my apartment is not to your liking, the gamer-friendly pizza place on the corner is open 'til 4 am).

I am a creative, interesting storyteller that is fluent in most game systems.  I can run d20, White Wolf, even Gurps.  You name it, I can game it.  So if you're in the Denver area looking for a regular game, drop me a line and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## dr_nukem (Jun 10, 2004)

still looking for a couple players or a new group?


----------

